# What is this? (pic) Pink bump on 10mo vulva



## Myah's Mom (Mar 25, 2013)

Myah's finished her first heat last month. She constantly licked/cleaned herself, and a few of these bumps appeared on her vulva (small, pinkish beige). I attributed these to her licking and figured I would keep an eye on them. All have disappeared, but this last one. Granted, it's only been a couple weeks and this one might disappear as well.

Anyone see these on their female dogs? What has been your experience? 

Thanks, in advance.


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

My first thought is an ingrown hair. Watch it closely.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would have a vet look at that.


----------



## Myah's Mom (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks. Anyone seen these before?

When she was a wee puppy, she had a little pyoderma on her belly. Antibiotics and those went away. Sigh...I suppose we ought to get to the vet.

The picture I posted makes it look a bit more glossy/fluid filled that it really appears. It is more of a pinkish beige, benign sort of thing.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Could be an ingrown hair or plugged follicle. My dog had one of those after her heat cycle... after about two weeks, I inspected it closely while bathing her and discovered a clump of shorter hairs sticking out of it. Pulled the hairs out (which slid right out) and it healed up almost immediately.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

My pup had the same thing near his wee wee, eventually it went away, never got worse. I honestly think it was a bite or ingrown hair.


----------



## Myah's Mom (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks!

Wasn't she a good girl to let me take that photo? Such a submissive pup. She just rolls over all relaxed. :wub:


----------

